# FMA in Colorado? Family Gathering!



## haumana2000 (May 23, 2004)

Komusta ka, and Aloha nui!  
Our Pinoy/Pacific cultural Organization is hosting it's first family gathering and fundaiser 2 day gathering in Pueblo, Colorado June 12th and 13th 2004.  

**All proceeds go to benefit our (np) youth cultural empowerment programs.  

Every one is welcome to come and share their arts and spirits as we get together to train, sweat and bruise!  On tap right now we have some brothers slated to share Malabar Kuntao Silat, Silat Stick, Doce Pares, Dekiti Tirsia, Arnis Melayu, Inosanto blend, and South Pacific Styles as well!  

Nothing formal, All are welcome, check your ego at the door, but bring your love for S.E. Asian and Pacific martial arts!

Let me know if your in the area, we'd love to have you in this first of what we hope will become an annual event! 
(719) 821-3251 (no sol rosenburg crank calls either darnit!)

Salamat, Mahalo, thank you!


----------

